# Specialized S-Works Venge Cavendish Edition LTD



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

*Specialized S-Works Venge WC 46 Limited Edition Frame*

Does anyone know of a shop that has a new S-Works WC 46 in stock in a size 54? Might consider a used one if someone has one.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

When you're saying new... are you referring to 2012 new? BC currently he's riding a Pinarello with Team Sky.

Or are you referring to last years model with 0 miles?


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, I'm talking about a 2012 bike. It was released about 3-4 months ago and there was only 200 made.


----------



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

Is all matt black plus black decal,,,


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I saw one on Ebay that just ended. (reserve not met) but it was a size 56. Here is a picture of it. (sorry for the quality of it.... I am on my iPhone)


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, that is the one I'm looking for but in a 54cm.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Curious to know as to why specialized would release a bike when the rider is riding another manufacturer? Or was it BC the bike was on back order?


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

eugenetsang said:


> Curious to know as to why specialized would release a bike when the rider is riding another manufacturer? Or was it BC the bike was on back order?


I'm pretty sure Specialized doesn't call it that.


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

I think I messed up the title...I think they call it the WC 46 frame.


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

The all-black Venge pictured above is the World Championship LTD. The Mark Cavendish LTD is the Venge with green graphics that he was riding during Stage 21 (Champ-Elysees) half-way through before switching to the McLaren for the final sprint.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have one at home in size 52, was upbuild but never ridden cause changed the parts to my McLaren ...... my height is 174cm


----------



## Mdrnizd (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish I could ride a 52cm but unfortunately I can't. You might let me know how much because I do have a friend that might be interested.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

The LBS where I bought my Tarmac has a 58cm WC46 frame with '12 Red and Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate wheels. It looks amazing, thank God it's too big for me or I'd be realllly tempted to buy it.

Lady at the shop said they had to beg and plead to get it, so they are obviously damn rare.


If you want a Green Jersey edition instead, Freshbikes in Arlington, VA has a 54cm that's been sitting on their wall for months.


----------



## lawrencen (Mar 25, 2009)

If you're still looking for a 54cm frameset I have a used one I'm going to be selling...

Lawrence Novitch's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Bruster (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello Bruce here.
I have been looking for a S works Venge ( 52cm) 2102 in the Cavendish Green for some months. Certainly not too many around , and in that size. I am reading a very late post on this from you, however is that for sale by any chance.
Thanks, Oklahoma, USA


----------



## lawrencen (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Bruce...Lawrence here. Yes mine is but it's a 54cm...


----------



## Bruster (Dec 19, 2012)

lawrencen said:


> Hi Bruce...Lawrence here. Yes mine is but it's a 54cm...


Thanks for the speedy reply Lawerence. What are you asking for the cav venge with ? without wheels , or is it just the frame you are selling. Got a any suggestions for making a 54 fit a 52 rider ( besides grow longer arms!)


----------



## lawrencen (Mar 25, 2009)

No problem Bruce...Frame, Fork, Seat Post...$2450.00 + shipping.


----------



## Bruster (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay thanks. I thought I read in a previous post that it was a 52cm. My fit guy tells me that the reach on the 54cm frame will not work for me. Too much stiff arms . Your price is excellent and fair. I will keep looking. Lawrence thanks again and safe riding!


----------



## lawrencen (Mar 25, 2009)

No worries Bruce...your fit guy I'm sure is right. Better off with a smaller bike if you are in between sizes. Corning, Descending and overall handling will be optimal with a little longer stem and short top tube. 

Good luck on your quest...and if you know anyone interested in a 54cm let me know.

ALL THE BEST and have a great 2013!

LAWRENCE


----------

